# Hedgie making a quiet chirping noise



## omgitsbleigh (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey guys, I've had my boy for almost a week now. He will be 7 weeks tomorrow. Tonight when I had him out of his cage he was softly chirping. I almost thought it was the tv but I turned off the volume and low and behold it was him! What does it mean?
He was super antsy and kept itching, but he's quilling, so I believe that's what those behaviors were.... But this is definitely the first time I've heard him chirp!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Some hogs are more vocal than others. As long as it doesn't seem to be a sign of distress or pain, I would just enjoy it. My girl is typically pretty quiet although my husband swears she randomly chirps during the day. I've never heard it  On the rare occasions I've heard her make a noise, it was almost always adorable.


----------

